# Thunderbird 2 is go! Gigantic amphibious airship



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Thunderbird 2 is go! Gigantic amphibious airship which could revolutionise air travel as we know it takes first flight*


*The Aeroscraft can take off and land without an airstrip meaning it can operate even in war zones and disaster areas*
Zeppelins were once considered the future of air transport - but after the horror of the Hindenburg disaster, they disappeared from the skies for more than 75 years.
Now a pioneering aviation firm hopes to bring back the airships in a bid to revolutionise the global market in transporting freight.
The Aeroscraft is built using innovative technology which allows it to control its flight better than previous airships, so it should avoid the problems experienced by the first generation of zeppelins.
*Scroll down for video*










Revolutionary: The Aeroscraft airship, pictured during testing, is set to reintroduce the zeppelin to the world's skies









Nearly ready: The zeppelin is set to have its first full test flight, and will roll off the production line from mid-2015

It requires only a third as much fuel as an aeroplane carrying cargo, and it can take off and land anywhere even without a formal airstrip - including on water - making it well suited to war zones and disaster areas.
The aircraft has been designed thanks to a $3million grant from the U.S. government, and it will soon be ready for its first test flight, according to *Business Insider*.
The Aeroscraft is designed by Worldwide Aeros Corp., who predict that it will change the way that goods are moved around the world by providing a mode of transport which is cheaper than planes but faster than ships.
The key technological breakthrough came when the firm's founder Igor Pasternak came up with a way to compress helium, which allows the airship to control its weight.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2416809/Return-zeppelin-Firm-unveils-gigantic-airship-revolutionise-goods-carried-world.html#ixzz2et3NRkW5 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook​


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*







Oh yeah! check this out you skeptical phuks!!!*


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Looks like a shiny beached whale.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

> The Aeroscraft is built to meet military specifications. Bullets don't pierce its skin. And unlike a balloon, it won't collapse if something does create a hole.
> 
> Yao: skin designed to be bulletproof, and cockpit and wheels can be retracted.


There is a reason why nobody tried to re-create zeppelins for 75 years....

Did Pentagon really specified retractable cockpit? They should stick with Lockheed Martin ...


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

FTH said:


> Did Pentagon really specified retractable cockpit? They should stick with Lockheed Martin ...


It's a foreskin.


----------

